# Serigrafía con vinilo



## lordfrac (May 28, 2010)

el otro día estaba leyendo el post que hizo fogonaso de como hacer pcb`s con serigrafìa y se me ocurrió probar, pero para probar haber como salia es mucho gastadero de plata así que me quede con las ganas. pero como soy persistente  me metí en la cabeza que tenia que haber otra manera de hacerlo, busque en google, en otros foros pero en youtube estaba la respuesta. la cosa era que cortaban un pedazo de vinilo y lo usaban como seda impermeabilizada, así que fui de un hombre que se dedica a hacer publicidades y que tiene un ploter, le pregunte si el podía hacer eso y le lleve como muestra un pcb de un amplificador(ya que vendí el de mi pc así que mato 2 pájaros de un tiro) bueno, el problema es que me dijo que para imprimir con el ploter le tenia que llevar un archivo en formato cdr, ai o eps.  
La duda es ¿se pueden guardar los diagramas del pcb wizard con esos formatos?
gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

selecciona todo tu circuito desde el pcb wizard copia y pega sobre corel y asi sin cambiar tamaño lo guardas y listo, formato cdr, yo lo he hecho asi pero para otros fines, espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## ehbressan (May 28, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> el otro día estaba leyendo el post que hizo fogonaso de como hacer pcb`s con serigrafìa y se me ocurrió probar, pero para probar haber como salia es mucho gastadero de plata así que me quede con las ganas. pero como soy persistente  me metí en la cabeza que tenia que haber otra manera de hacerlo, busque en google, en otros foros pero en youtube estaba la respuesta. la cosa era que cortaban un pedazo de vinilo y lo usaban como seda impermeabilizada, así que fui de un hombre que se dedica a hacer publicidades y que tiene un ploter, le pregunte si el podía hacer eso y le lleve como muestra un pcb de un amplificador(ya que vendí el de mi pc así que mato 2 pájaros de un tiro) bueno, el problema es que me dijo que para imprimir con el ploter le tenia que llevar un archivo en formato cdr, ai o eps.
> La duda es ¿se pueden guardar los diagramas del pcb wizard con esos formatos?
> gracias



Muy piola, y si se corta el PCB en un pedazo de contact con el plotter ?, luego se pega en el cobre y al percloruro.......


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

ehbressan creo qu en si esa es la idea


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

Si no estoy equivocado, es el método que emplea DJ DRACO para sus impresos, o algo muy parecido.


----------



## lordfrac (May 28, 2010)

no leí lo de djdraco, puede ser que sea igual, lo que yo quiero hacer es:
1) una vez ya cortado pegarla sobre la placa virgen
2) con un pincel pasarle pintura asfáltica
3)retirar el vinilo, supuesta mente se tendría que quedar la pintura formando las pistas
4)meterlo al ácido sulfúrico y en cuestión de 1 segundo ya tenes el pcb hecho

gracias Helminto G. por responder y ehbressan no era esa la idea pero admito que no se me había ocurrido. apenas tenga todo subo fotos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

se me hace mas facil sacar el recorte de las pistas pegar y al acido


----------



## lordfrac (May 28, 2010)

si, me parece que me estoy complicando mucho


----------



## ehbressan (May 28, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> no leí lo de djdraco, puede ser que sea igual, lo que yo quiero hacer es:
> 1) una vez ya cortado pegarla sobre la placa virgen
> 2) con un pincel pasarle pintura asfáltica
> 3)retirar el vinilo, supuesta mente se tendría que quedar la pintura formando las pistas
> ...



Claro, de esa manera la usarias como un stencil, con contact no hay que pintar, solo pegar, aunque no se si el liquido no se comera el cobre al costado del contact, (o sea, cuan parejo quedara), no?
Pero como dice Helminto, parece mas facil.
Fogonazo, te referis al contact con lo Draco?
Sds.


----------



## lordfrac (May 29, 2010)

a favor de lo que yo quiero hacer es que se puede usar infinitamente con poco gasto, y en contra es que nunca lo probé así que no se como saldrá


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> a favor de lo que yo quiero hacer es que se puede usar infinitamente con poco gasto, y en contra es que nunca lo probé así que no se como saldrá


*¿ Menos gasto que con el método de la plancha ?*


----------



## lordfrac (May 29, 2010)

no ni idea, sera cuestión de probar, comparar costo, tiempo y calidad y después sacar una conclusión


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿ Menos gasto que con el método de la plancha ?*



Fogonazo, te preguntaba mas arriba si el metodo de dj draco es con contact ?
Gracias y sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogonazo, te preguntaba mas arriba si el metodo de dj draco es con contact ?
> Gracias y sds.



pss:  No lo vi.

No estoy muy seguro, solo es el recuerdo de un comentario que hizo en algún lugar post.
Siempre con la posibilidad de que me falle la memoria, creo que pegaba Contac sobre toda la superficie, cortaba y retiraba donde el cobre debía desaparecer y de allí al percloruro.

Contac: Plástico vinílico auto-adhesivo


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

creo recordarlo pero no era contact, creo que eraetiqueta autoaderible de papel, imprimia sobre ella la pegaba y recortaba a navaja lo que no iba cubierto


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

No Problem.
Que bueno, si lo hacia asi, habria que preguntarle si le daba buen resultado, ya que con contact seria lo mismo, recortar con un plotter seria como la etapa de imprimir o fotocopiar con toner, evitando la transferencia, que para el novato, lleva un poco de practica y aun para el avezado, a veces, con pistas finitas, se nos rompe algun pedacito de toner, no?


----------



## lordfrac (May 29, 2010)

el tema de hacer los pcb con la plancha es que tenes que tener una impresora láser, cosa que yo no tengo, pero suponiendo que vas a una fotocopiadora todas la veces que quieras hacer algo se van 0.25 en cada vez, que no es mucho pero a la larga todo suma, mas el tiempo insumido mas que no te queda perfecto. si lo haces tipo serigrafia con el vinilo, solo perdés 10 mangos en el corte y un litro de pintura asfáltica cada muerte de obispo.
EDIT: supongo que en vez de pintura asfáltica se podría usar sintético que es mas barato, peor repito habría que intentar. el miércoles me cortan el vinilo así que recién ahí voy a  poder ver los resultados.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

no olvides las fotos


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 1, 2010)

a todo esto nunca me di cuenta que decía caligrafía en vez de serigrafia, como lo edito?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> pss:  No lo vi.
> 
> No estoy muy seguro, solo es el recuerdo de un comentario que hizo en algún lugar post.
> Siempre con la posibilidad de que me falle la memoria, creo que pegaba Contac sobre toda la superficie, cortaba y retiraba donde el cobre debía desaparecer y de allí al percloruro.
> ...



Hola, me contacte con DJ Draco y me comento, como dijo Fogonazo, que el recortaba con un cutter el contact, previamente impreso y al percloruro.
Bueno, cuando pueda, voy a pasar por la grafica de un conocido a ver que materiales tiene para hacerlo cortar con plotter y poder pegarlo, ya cortado directamente sobre la PCB. Si no hay algun material que se adecue, se me ocurrio trabajar con una doble capa de contact de tal manera de cortar primero la capa normal de vinilo que trae el contact, una vez cortado, despegar lo que no protegera el cobre, luego sobre el vinilo cortado, pegar una capa de contact entero, acto seguido, despegar el contact cortado del papel base original, pegarlo sobre el cobre y luego, sacar la capa de contact entero. Esta ultima se usa solo para transferir, sin que se desarmen las pistas para un lado y para el otro, al contact sobre el cobre. Espero me haya hecho entender.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> a todo esto nunca me di cuenta que decía caligrafía en vez de serigrafia, como lo edito?


Editado                 .


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

fijate la respuesta anterior a la tuya te dicen como hacerlo


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> fijate la respuesta anterior a la tuya te dicen como hacerlo




???????
No entiendo, electromecanico ?
Por favor, decime a que te referis.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> ???????
> No entiendo, electromecanico ?
> Por favor, decime a que te referis.
> Sds.


perdon no lo tomen en cuenta estuve tocando la configuracion de la cuenta y me salieron todos los temas mas viejos a lo ultimo y respondi algo que ya esta solucionado

pero igualmente aprovecho nadie probo con serigrafia ty shablones


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 1, 2010)

gracias fogonazo por editar el nombre del post.
y ehbressan me parece que cortar con un ploter me parece mas lógico que cortar con un cuter y lo que decís con lo de la doble capa de vinilo me parece interesante porque tratándose de pistas muy chicas corre el riesgo de romperse, pero el vinilo es bastante grueso y resistente pero habría que probar, mañana me llego a alguna librería y compro vinilo y voy a  hacer algunas pruebas.


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 2, 2010)

bueno cumpliendo con mi parte hoy fui a la casa de este hombre de las publicidades para que me cortara las pistas en el vinilo, la verdad me quede con la boca abierta cuando me mostró como había quedado, la prolijidad que tiene eso es impresionante pero mejor véanlo ustedes mismos.










en las imágenes las pistas parecen borrosas primero por la calidad del celu y segundo porque le pega un pedazo de papel (como si fuera cinta de papel gigante) para que lo puedas despegar y pegar en donde vos quieras. como podrán ver en la segunda imagen donde hay una puntita despegada.
yo creo que el trabajo y el tiempo que te ahorra esto no tiene precio, o mejor dicho si lo tiene, todo esto me costo la risueña suma de 10 pesos argentinos, unos 2.5 dolares. 
eso si, solo tienen una sola oportunidad para pegar el vinilo sobre el cobre así que conviene que el cobre este bien limpio y libre de grasas que puedan despegar el vinilo, pero bueno cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> bueno cumpliendo con mi parte hoy fui a la casa de este hombre de las publicidades para que me cortara las pistas en el vinilo, la verdad me quede con la boca abierta cuando me mostró como había quedado, la prolijidad que tiene eso es impresionante pero mejor véanlo ustedes mismos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente eso era lo que queria decir con mi explicacion mas arriba.
Te ahorras un monton de laburo y encima queda muy bien (por lo menos hasta esta parte del proceso), ahora, como dijo DJ Draco, al percloruro y quedan igual que con tonner. Me alegro hasta aqui (veamos como terminan quedando), y si da resultado, inventamos un nuevo metodo.
Sds.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

efectivamente ese es mi metodo...jajaja

y lo implente durante años....hace años...

ultimamente uso sólo la plancha.

desventajas de "mi método" comparado con "la planchita de mamá"
* más lento
* más caro
ambos métodos son suceptibles de fallo...pero el de la plancha es más suceptible...por que?

porque es más común que uno aplique poco calor o poco tiempo la plancha, o poco tonner, o al retirar el papel despegas el tonner...etc...etc

el vinilo no falla...si fue bien diseñado no se romperá, y una vez pegado es dificil despegar...

la idea del vinilo es pegarlo y mandarlo al cloruro...el vinilo serían las pistas útiles.

saludos.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2010)

Pregunta para los más "Ancianos" (Yo se  ). 

¿ Como se dibujaban los impresos antes de las PC´s y las impresoras láser ?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pregunta para los más "Ancianos" (Yo se  ).
> 
> ¿ Como se dibujaban los impresos antes de las PC´s y las impresoras láser ?



Fogonazo, no es que me de por aludido con lo de anciano al responderte (jua jua), no se como hacian antes, pero voy a averiguar. Donde trabajo esta lleno de electronica Alemana discreta de los 60-70´s. No sabes que calidad esos impresos, por favor....
Voy a ver si algun viejito sabe del tema, y despues les cuento.
Sds.


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 2, 2010)

y djdraco no se despega el vinilo cuando lo metes al percloruro?.
lo que yo quería hacer era lo contrario, osea despegar las pistas y dejar el contorno, osea, exactamente lo contrario pero le dije demasiado tarde, ya lo había despegado, pero para la próxima ya la tengo mas clara .


bueno acabo de "editar" con el photoshop la imagen y usando un poco la imaginación se puede ver lo que en realidad yo quería, donde lo rojo es vinilo y lo blanco es la parte cortada, como había dicho antes es lo contrario a lo que hice pero bueno ya esta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2010)

el contact no se despega de la placa...si es de buena calidad.

por otra parte los circuitos de antes de las PC's y los procesos industrializados...no eran sobre plaquetas de baquelita y cobre...eran valvulares y se unian mediante cables y alambres...conexiones muy precarias y de mala calidad...

pero era lo que había..

supongo que al pasar el tiempo se comenzó en la serigrafía con ceras o crayones...
luego aparecen las tintas indelebles...
los esmaltes...
las PC's y los Plotters...
procesos industriales...

y ya despues rayos UV, etc, etc...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pregunta para los más "Ancianos" (Yo se  ).
> ¿ Como se dibujaban los impresos antes de las PC´s y las impresoras láser ?



Por acá lo hacíamos por serigrafía. Diseñabas en la PC e imprimías con cinta nueva en papel contínuo. Luego ibas al fotógrafo para que te hiciera un "positivo" de alto contraste. Con eso se hacía el "no se como se llama" en la tela de serigrafía y el chabón le daba con la pintura, lo dejabas secar y al percloruro.
En casos extremos, el diagrama del PCB se podía hacer a mano en papel vegetal con tinta china (claro, si no tenías PC pero tenías guita) y luego llevarlo al fotógrafo.

Si no tenías una PC XT o una AT , tenías que dibujar a mano en papel milimetrado y con un punzón transferir al cobre las marcas de los agujeros de los pad. Luego venía el parto de pintar a mano los tracks [un amigo tenía una tinta que parecía de plástico y que era una belleza para esto...pero se le acabó]. En esta etapa era prueba y error el pintar con esmalte para las uñas (que lo pasabamos por una aguja de jeringa para hacer tracks finos) o marcadores indelebles que costaban muy caros o armar el PCB con pads y tracks que venían en el Letraset y salían un hue**** y otro tipos de cosas al acance del hobbista amateur.

Y antes yo era muy chico...pero había válvulas y cosas soldadas sobre tiras de terminales atornilladas al chasis .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por acá lo hacíamos por serigrafía. ......


Justamente, me refiero a "Antes de la PC", dibujo a manopla por supuesto, pero la cuestión es:
¿ Como se armaba el original ? que podía ser 1:1 o Ampliado

Que luego se fotografiaba, se hacía una película plana, invertía, Etc, Etc (El resto del proceso es lo que comentas)

El marco de de madera con la tela es el *Yablon*


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 4, 2010)

creo haber visto un marshall jcm800 con plaqueta perforada antes de que se hagan con pcb


bueno el tema fue casi un fracaso, se despegaron las pistas de vinilo, por suerte lo detecte a tiempo así que voy a dibujar con la vieja y querida fibra indeleble, después subo imágenes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente, me refiero a "Antes de la PC", dibujo a manopla por supuesto, pero la cuestión es:
> *¿ Como se armaba el original ?* que podía ser 1:1 *o Ampliado*



Gracias por recordármelo!!!!! Ya me había olvidado del detalle!!! Lo hacíamos 2:1 y lo reducía el fotógrafo.
Justo ayer revolviendo una caja con porquerías viejas, me encontré los "originales" de  las plaquetas de mi trabajo final de graduación. Estaban hechas con el Autotrax en esa escala...(nunca dibujé en escala un PCB a mano!)



Fogonazo dijo:


> El marco de de madera con la tela es el *Yablon*



Gracias por el dato! Ni idea tenía del nombre de eso...


----------



## djwash (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola, les comento que tenia ganas de probar el metodo de hacer PCB con vinilo, ya que tengo un amigo que hace calcos y me dijo que para algunos circuitos se podia hacer y otros no, es mejor en PCB q*UE* tengan pistas no muy finas, y me dijo que vienen varios tipos de calcos y es cuestion de ir probando, pero que lleva mucho tiempo si es complejo y tambien varios $$$...

Yo uso el metodo de la plancha, imprimo el PCB en papel brillante o vegetal y me sale $4 pesos argentinos cada hoja A4 en laser, o $0.40 centavos hacerlo en fotocopia con papel comun que tiene casi la misma calidad que la laser, aca hay un chabon que hace salir el PCB que esta en PDF directamente por la fotocopiadora...

Siempre que puedo imprimo todos los que entren en una hoja A4, por ej: el Ampli UCD 25w a 1250w me entraron 12 en una hoja y ahi fui probando probando hasta que agarre experiencia y quedo perfecto...

Sin desmerecer los animos de probar otros metodos, a veces si le pones ganas y paciencia las cosas salen...

Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 4, 2010)

si mi viejo mandaba a dibujar los negativos a un tipo, entrado en años.. que los dibujaba en filmina a mano, era un artista, se cuidaban esos negativos como incunables, iban del taller,  al fotografo ""el que hacia los yablones y los revelaba"" en sobre de papel blanco y cuando volvian los guardaban como si fueran oro era todo muy muy caro me acuerdo y el que hacia las placas te tenia que hacer una cantidad grande como minimo.. hoy dia con las placas fotosensibles se facilito muchisimo 

y cuando era poco letraset de electronica, sintetico, estaño, esmalte de uñas y por ultimo percloruro,


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 4, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> y se unian mediante cables y alambres...conexiones muy precarias y de mala calidad...



protesto!!!
no siempre eran de mala calidad, un buen alambrado hace la diferencia


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 8, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogonazo, no es que me de por aludido con lo de anciano al responderte (jua jua), no se como hacian antes, pero voy a averiguar. Donde trabajo esta lleno de electronica Alemana discreta de los 60-70´s. No sabes que calidad esos impresos, por favor....
> Voy a ver si algun viejito sabe del tema, y despues les cuento.
> Sds.



Hola, despues de hablar con un electronico (de varios años de antiguedad en el laburo), me dijo que a fines del 60 existian 2 metodos, uno fotografico y otro por serigrafia.
En ambos casos, se dibujaban a mano. Me aseguro que todas las PCB que se montaron en la Central (de origen Aleman, todas ellas), fueron hechas a yablon (serigrafia) y me mostro varias, incluso una con mascara verde en las que se nota como una rugosidad en la pintura (como si hubiera sido transferida por una tela), se le nota como una trama. La caracteristica que llama la atencion, es la utilizacion de mucho espacio en la tarjeta, ya que las pistas no estan juntas para nada, sobra espacio por todos lados.
Veo si puedo tomar algunas fotos, y las pongo.
Sds.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 8, 2010)

shias, yo mande hacer una por serigrafia y la vdd no estaba tan caro pero ps si sale un buen billete......


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2010)

Con esto que voy a comentar van a llegar a la conclusión, bastante acertada de que ayudé a los egipcios a empujar las piedras de las pirámides.

El primer programa que existió para la realización de PCB fue el ORCAD 1.0 que ocupaba la monstruosa capacidad de 56Kb de memoria, esto ya era un problema porque las máquinas de esa época llegaban a "Fastuosos" 64Kb de memoria lo que provocaba que sistema operativo + programa ocuparan "Toda" la RAM y no quedaba nada para el diseño.

Pero "Antes" de semejante tecnología ya se confeccionaban impresos por *Serigrafía* o por *Photo Resist*

El diseño se realizaba mediante el empleo de las neurona, papel, un lápiz, varias gomas para borrar e infinita paciencia.
Una vez concluida la distribución y el ruteado, a mano por supuesto, había que hacer el original para mandar a confeccionar el negativo para el proceso fotográfico o el yablon, en ambos casos el sistema era el mismo.

Aquí es donde entra el proceso más artesanal, como si lo anterior hubiese sido "Poco Artesanal".
Se comenzaba con un acetato transparente inmaculadamente limpio que se colocaba sobre una retícula marcada en 1/16 o 1/32 de pulgada (Paso normalizado), como el acetato dejaba ver la retícula esta servía de guía para la colocación de los PAD´s donde serían soldados los futuros componentes.
Los PAD´s eran discos de tinta impresa sobre un papel anti-adherente, con una pinza bruselas se retiraba el PAD del papel y se colocaba en el lugar debido respetando la distribución del diseño y la retícula, algo muy similar al *"Letraset"* actual. 
Al igual que en la actualidad los PAD´s se podían conseguir con forma redonda, octogonal, octogonal alargada, Etc. y venían en diversos tamaños escalados.
¿ Que quiero decir con escalados ?, si el original que se estaba confeccionando era en escala 2:1, es decir al doble de tamaño que el resultado final, los PAD´s debían ser del doble de diámetro que el resultado final, debido a la posibilidad de realizar un diseño mas preciso.
El método de hacer el original al doble, triple, cuádruple, Etc de tamaño permitía mejorar la precisión, resolución y permitir mayor densidad de componentes en trabajo final.

Hasta aquí tenemos los PAD´s colocados y alineados, viene la parte de interconectarlos.
Para esto se empleaba algo parecido a una cinta aisladora de ancho normalizado en 1/16 de pulgada, en este momento hacer el ejercicio mental de imaginarse un rollo de cinta de 1,27mm de ancho, aunque había también de 1/32 de pulgada. 0,625mm de ancho (Con esta no trabajé nunca).
Con esta cinta se iban uniendo los PAD´s (Ruteado), a pesar de lo "Arcaico" del sistema, tenía sus ventajas, si uno se equivocaba podía despegar la cinta y re-acomodarla en otro lugar o por otro recorrido.
No olvidar que esta cinta era de tinta, sin nada que le diera rigidez ni cuerpo, con mirala fijo se cortaba.
Una vez concluido el trabajo del "Modelo fotográfico" se controlaba el correcto conexionado y combinación con la otra cara, si es que el impreso iba a ser "Doble Faz".

Si el "Modelo fotográfico" se había confeccionado en escala 1:1 se hacía una fotografía por contacto de este y luego con esta un nuevo "Positivo" fotográfico que se emplearía en la confección de la PCB por Photo Resist o Serigrafía.

Si el "Modelo fotográfico" se había confeccionado a una escala superior, se reducía por proceso fotográfico al tamaño deseado si se pensaba confeccionar un Yablon o se empleaba en forma directa si el proceso de grabado del impreso era por Photo Resist realizando uan reducción óptica al exponer la placa sensibilizada.

Este mismo método es el que se empleaba en el diseño y confección de los circuitos integrados , pero trabajando en escalas mucho mayores y en varias capas para lograr varias exposiciones.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2010)

fogonazo dijo:


> Con esto que voy a comentar van a llegar a la conclusión, bastante acertada de que ayudé a los egipcios a empujar las piedras de las pirámides.


aca yo les habia comentado lo que esta retificando fogonazo, un capo el viejito dibujante 


electromecanico dijo:


> si mi viejo mandaba a dibujar los negativos a un tipo, entrado en años.. que los dibujaba en filmina a mano, era un artista, se cuidaban esos negativos como incunables, iban del taller, al fotografo ""el que hacia los yablones y los revelaba"" en sobre de papel blanco y cuando volvian los guardaban como si fueran oro era todo muy muy caro me acuerdo y el que hacia las placas te tenia que hacer una cantidad grande como minimo.. hoy dia con las placas fotosensibles se facilito muchisimo
> 
> y cuando era poco letraset de electronica, sintetico, estaño, esmalte de uñas y por ultimo percloruro,


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno Fogonazo, de que año estamos hablando.....



*1972 / 1980 (Aproximadamente )! ! DC ¡ ¡*, (Mejor aclarar)

Esta es la época en la que tuve contacto con este sistema, pero ya se venía haciendo desde hace rato.



electromecanico dijo:


> aca yo les habia comentado lo que esta retificando fogonazo, un capo el viejito dibujante



Si me olvidé de comentar eso.

Y otra cosa que me olvidé es que para evitar que la dichosa cinta se quebrara las curvas del trazado se hacían, justamente, curvas y de bastante diámetro de curvatura, a diferencia de como se hace, en general ahora, que es con lineas quebradas.


----------



## Beno (Jun 10, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> el otro día....bueno, el problema es que me dijo que para imprimir con el ploter le tenia que llevar un archivo en formato cdr, ai o eps.
> La duda es ¿se pueden guardar los diagramas del pcb wizard con esos formatos?
> gracias



Bueno, en respuesta a esta consulta y en base a mi poca experiencia, lo que yo tengo instalado en mi PC el programa acrobat reader profesional y el programa adobe illustrator (la suite de adobe cs3 de pago porsupuesto ;-D ) y en pcb wizard hago clic en archivo/imprimir y selecciono la impresora del adobe reader y asi se imprime un archivo.pdf el cuál se puede editar con adobe illustrator sin perder las medidas originales , podría guardar el archivo como .AI en un cd-rom y llevárselo al plottero no???, es solo una idea.


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 10, 2010)

Beno dijo:


> Bueno, en respuesta a esta consulta y en base a mi poca experiencia, lo que yo tengo instalado en mi PC el programa acrobat reader profesional y el programa adobe illustrator (la suite de adobe cs3 de pago porsupuesto ;-D ) y en pcb wizard hago clic en archivo/imprimir y selecciono la impresora del adobe reader y asi se imprime un archivo.pdf el cuál se puede editar con adobe illustrator sin perder las medidas originales , podría guardar el archivo como .AI en un cd-rom y llevárselo al plottero no???, es solo una idea.



ya esta solucionado, lo imprimí con el dopdf que crea un archivo en pdf y lo abro con el corel y listo eso le sirve a cualquiera que haga publicidad y tenga un ploter pero igual vos hacelo como a vos mas te guste


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> ya esta solucionado, lo imprimí con el dopdf que crea un archivo en pdf y lo abro con el corel y listo eso le sirve a cualquiera que haga publicidad y tenga un ploter pero igual vos hacelo como a vos mas te guste


 te podras explayar un poco por que se me travo la neurona, y donde se guarda ese archivo al imprimir como lo encontras?? no entiendo o estoy mal encaminado


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 11, 2010)

1_ descargas este programa que se llama dopdf
http://taringa.net/posts/downloads/5567500/doPDF-7-imprime-tus-doc-como-pdf.html

2_lo instalas 
3_diseñas tu pcb como por ejemplo este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4_Ctrl+p (imprimir) te tiene q aparecer esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5_donde dice nombre (de la impresora) pones el programa "dopdf" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6_le das a exploras y seleccionas escritorio (es opcional) y le das a guardar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7_le das a aceptar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8_esperas y en un ratito minimisas todo y en el escritorio supuestamente tiene que aparecer el archivo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eso es todo y saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 12, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> 2_lo instalas
> 3_diseñas tu psb como por ejemplo este:
> 4_Ctrl+p (imprimir)
> 5_donde dice nombre (de la impresora) pones el programa "dopdf"
> ...


 osea que el que corta el vinilo, con router, le sirve un archivo en pdf que luego hay que habrirlo con corel y lo que entiendo es que se lo llevas como archivo corel que son con terminacion*  ".cdr" esta bien?? lo que digo *
*gracias.!*


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 12, 2010)

como servir le sirve, pero por las dudas en mi pent drive lo llevo en formato cdr y pdf. 
¿como pasarlo a cdr? 


Helminto G. dijo:


> selecciona todo tu circuito desde el pcb wizard copia y pega sobre corel y asi sin cambiar tamaño lo guardas y listo, formato cdr, yo lo he hecho asi pero para otros fines, espero te sea de utilidad


en vez de seleccionar todo y arrastrarlo sobre el corel arrastras el archivo pdf


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 12, 2010)

vamoa a hacer la prueba a ver que sale


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 12, 2010)

ya puse las imágenes electromecanico cualquier duda pregunta nomas


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 12, 2010)

entonces ese programa es un generador de pdf? y lo genera como si lo imprimieras pero en ves de imprimir hace el documento pdf?


(y que la fuerza te acompañe)


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 12, 2010)

jajaja gracias helminto. si es un generador de pdf gratis. se, soy argentino


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 14, 2010)

hoy leyendo un poco sobre la fabricacion de pcb en una pagina hablaban del quimico persulfato amonico  alguien lo uso???


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 18, 2010)

mm no, pero el que es muy rápido es el ácido nítrico


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno reflotando el tema... volví a enfocarme en esto ya que salio un posible buen negocio fabricando amplificadores sencillos y venderlos así que había que encontrar una forma de producir barata y eficiente así que pensé en la vieja y querida serigrafia, pero no es tan barata y hay que darle cierto mantenimiento (lavarle la tinta para que no se seque y tape la parte permeable de la tela) por eso pensé un poco mas y se me ocurrió la idea de usar film (o un nombre parecido) que es un plástico transparente que se usan para los proyectores. la hoja de plástico con medida de una hoja A4, cuesta $ 2.50 (pesos argentinos) y llevarlo a cortar con un ploter unos $10. pero si no es un circuito muy complicado no es necesario llevarlo a cortar. así que eso nos ahorraría $10. 
la vida útil de esta hoja de plástico debe ser unos 2 o 3 millones de años por lo que vos te vas  morir y la hoja todavía va  estar como nueva (bajo condiciones normal) lo que quiero decir es que a la larga conviene y mucho. 
costo en el peor de los casos: $20
ganancia: tiempo
pcb por hoja: las que vos quiera
calidad: excelente 
todavía no intente pero se puede rociar con pintura en aerosol para ver cuales son los resultados.
tome fotos de como es el procedimiento sobre una figura sencilla.

esta es la hoja de plastico cortada




vamos a probar sobre esta madera vieja





colocamos la hoja sobre la madera




agregamos tinta (en este caso tinta para tela)





la pala (un trozo de cartón de una caja de foquito o bombilla como quieran llamarla)





desparramamos la tinta sobre la hoja





y resultado terminado





vale destacar dos cosas:
1_ que era mi primera vez en esta técnica así que con el tiempo se puede mejorar.
2_que yo, el mayor neófito de F.E. fabrique amplificadores es una falta de respeto, pero bueno cada cual se busca su pan.
saludos y espero que esto algún día les sea de mucha utilidad.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

solo le veo un problema, las pistas flotantes? los pedacitos quue no estan agarrados por ningun lado?


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 23, 2010)

algo asi?


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 23, 2010)

como veras en la quinta imagen hay dos pedazos totalmente separados y en septima imagen se puede ver como queda


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

hay pedazoz que no tienen donde se sujeta y no me refiero a la pista, esa idea ya me la habia planteado pero me limito lo que te comento


----------



## tajmahal (Abr 17, 2013)

lordfrac dijo:


> no leí lo de djdraco, puede ser que sea igual, lo que yo quiero hacer es:
> 1) una vez ya cortado pegarla sobre la placa virgen
> 2) con un pincel pasarle pintura asfáltica
> 3)retirar el vinilo, supuesta mente se tendría que quedar la pintura formando las pistas
> ...



Es lo mas facil y queda exelente yo ago los pcb en corel draw ya con los componentes a mi alcance , asi saco las medidas y claroo tambien se puede hacer la serigrafia, te gastas solo unos 5 o 10 pesos en un casa de publicidades graficas o parecidas y las haces cortar, pegas el vinilo  a la placa de cobre y despues al acido, una lavadita y a despegar el vinilo y solo queda perforar y soldar.


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2017)

Que tal amigos. Les comparto un proceso de fabricación de PCB con la técnica del vinyl. Lo he estado usando y me ha funcionado bien hasta ahora. Consiste en hacer en un ploter de vinyl el diseño y pegarlo sobre la placa de baquelita. 
Les defino los pasos. 
1 revisar el diseño en Corel, para esto tomé un diseño del amplificador de 180w de construyasuvideorockola.com, ahí está el diseño en corel, 
2 revisamos que las líneas aparezcan como se ve en la imagen. Si aparecen diferentes el ploter las interpretará mal y no va a quedar bien el corte. Esto lo verificamos con la función vista simple de líneas de corel. Revisamos que esté en espejo.
3 queda el diseño en el vinyl. 
4 tomamos un transfer y pegamos el diseño para despegarlo del papel y pegarlo en la placa.
5 pegamos el diseño en la placa. 
6 quitamos el transfer.
7 depilamos las partes que no vamos a usar. Es decir el vinyl de sobra. 
8 una vez depilado el diseño, lo metemos al ácido. 
9 queda lista la placa para barrenarse. 
En este caso la placa es blanca, el cobre queda cubierto por el vinyl. 
Este es un proceso que yo utilizo, me ha dado buenos resultados, sobre todo cuando es producción en serie. Ahorro ácido. Para pasar el diseño del pcb en vinyl voy a una imprenta o a donde rotulan autos con el archivo de corel y ahí me los hacen.  Bienvenidos los aportes. Saludos.

Aquí les dejo la primera imagen por si no se ve muy bien.


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 17, 2017)

Aquí les dejo una pcb del amplificador UCD de 25w a 1250w con sólo 2 mosfets. Hecho con esta técnica.

Y este es la pcb del amp de 180w terminado.


*En lo sucesivo edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​


----------

